# Black and Shimmering Olive Tutorial!



## Caffy (Feb 3, 2007)

This is the makeup I used...






No Makeup Ekkk







Just some brow powder





 Some concealer under my dark circles!!






After some bareminerals in Fair





Added some eye gloss, just a bit of sparkle




Added the dark olive color...I love this color!!




Add a thicker line of Blitz and Glitz mac gel liner




Should look like this...




After Mascara




Added a tiny bit more liner to elongate my eyes a bit




Added some Kevyn Aucoin moist glow blush in Tansoliel! I just got this...it's my favourite now..looks so juicy!




Added some Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick, to make my face look not so matte









Done! 
thanks for watching! The reason I'm getting dolled up is I have a cooking competition later hu  hu hu hu...gotta look my best!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 3, 2007)

that's a beautiful look!  great tutorial


----------



## stephbunny (Feb 3, 2007)

thank you so much! i hope you do more tutorials.  i love how your cheeks almost match your nail color! can I ask what color are you wearing on your nails?

also, which eye gloss are you using?


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 3, 2007)

so lovely!!! I love your tuts!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Emmi (Feb 3, 2007)

Great tut!! You look very pretty!! I have to try this!


----------



## lilt2487 (Feb 3, 2007)

great tutorial! i was wondering what "eye gloss" did you use? its so prettyyyy!


----------



## Caffy (Feb 4, 2007)

that's the eye gloss I used...sorry I didn't add it to my picture

On my nails I'm using a japanese drugstore brand called majolica Majorca in PK313


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 4, 2007)

i love the blush... but for some reason i can never shape it right. it looks like i used lipstick! eeeeek!
lol and ur so lucky you can get away without wearing foundation!
JEALOUS!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 4, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 4, 2007)

It looks really pretty and natural.


----------



## aizacity (Feb 4, 2007)

I love the blush, too! And I like this look on you, it's a nice classy yet natural look.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2007)

You should totally enter this in the tutorial contest.


----------



## ellesea (Feb 5, 2007)

Love it! It looks like the perfect look for daytime or night. Great job!


----------



## Chopy (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats beautiful


----------



## anjalia (Feb 6, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 6, 2007)

Great tutorial.. I might have to try that blush of yours.. it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lil_D (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow. You're gorgeous girl and I enjoyed your tutorial. I love Kevyn Aucoin and you sold me on his blush so I'm gonna buy it. 

thanks. :0)


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty look

Where is the eye gloss sold? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Caffy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are all available on drugstore.com


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Really nice, but a tad too shiny for me
But it looks great on you


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Caffy, this is one of my fav looks from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it! How did you do in the cooking competition?


----------



## lsperry (Feb 23, 2007)

And look your best you do. Thanks for a great tutorial. Really lovin the eyes!


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 25, 2007)

I like your tutorial . It is a very good job !!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 25, 2007)

love this look!


----------

